# Museum Security Officer Williams College



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Museum Security Officer
Institution:
*Williams College*

Location:
Williamstown, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
06/08/2018

Type:
Adjunct/Part-Time

*Job ID: * 301543

*Location: * Williams Campus,Williamstown

*Full/Part Time: * Part-Time

*Regular/Temporary: * Regular

*Opening Details: *

The Williams College Museum of Art (WCMA) makes dynamic art experiences to incite new thinking about art, museums, and the world. Established in 1926, WCMA is located in historic Lawrence Hall on the college campus. The museum's collection consists of more than 15,000 works of art. A vibrant cultural center, WCMA serves as a learning museum for both Williams students, and the community as a whole.

WCMA is pleased to announce an opening for an 18-hours-per-week Museum Security Officer. The officer will provide security for the museum property and safety for its visitors during open hours. In addition, the security officer will assist in the operation of the security desk and help answer visitor questions.

We are committed to building a diverse, inclusive, and equitable community and strongly encourage candidates from underrepresented groups or who have experience working with a broadly diverse student population to apply.

The initial schedule will be Thursdays and Fridays, five (5) hours each day, and Saturdays from 9:30 am to 5:30 pm. This schedule may vary and is subject to change based on the needs of the department.

*Responsibilities: *

Follow established procedures for the opening and closing of WCMA/Lawrence Hall;
Operate the security desk located in the atrium of WCMA, including handling access and responding to alarms;
Assist staff visitors;
Receive, secure and record deliveries;
Participate in fire alarm procedure training;
Train and be certified as a Crowd Manager;
Attend departmental meetings;
And occasional other duties as assigned
*Qualifications: *

Prior security experience preferred, but not required
Ability to engage museum visitors when they have questions or suggestions
Successfully complete all procedural training within 60 days of start date
Ability to stand and concentrate for extended periods of time
Comfortable using technology and computer software
Excellent oral and written communication skills
Ability to communicate clearly and calmly in unexpected situations
Ability to work as part of a team, as well as without immediate supervision
For optimal consideration, please submit resume materials by July 22, 2018. Review of resumes will continue until the position is filled.

*Conditions of Employment: *
Employment at Williams is contingent on the verification of background information submitted by the applicant, including the completion of a criminal record check, and education when applicable.

*Equal Employment Opportunity: *
Beyond meeting fully its legal obligations for non-discrimination, Williams College is committed to building a diverse and inclusive community where members from all backgrounds can live, learn and thrive.

*Application Information*
Contact:
Tapiwanashe Nhundu
Human Resources
Williams College

Online App. Form:
https://staff-careers.williams.edu/psp/cangate/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM.HRS_


----------

